# Free kayak shipping to Denver - this weekend only!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We're got a big trailer coming up to the Denver area this weekend, so we're offering free delivery of any new or used boat or board, this weekend only!

Check out our great deals on last years demo boats and SUPs. 
https://www.riversports.com/product/index/1/Used-Demo-Gear

We're also extending our accessory discount to any demo boat purchase. Buy any new or demo boat or board and get 15% off any accessories including paddles, PFDs, helmets, skirts, drywear, footwear, etc. 

Give us a call for more info. 1-800-426-7637


----------

